# Sony Vegas 9 erkennt nur Tonspur



## Duck666 (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo alle miteinander 

Ich bin neu hir und möchte direkt mal nerfen... Ich habe schon gestern und heute nach meinem problem gegooglet. (wobei ich sagen muss ich bin kein guter suchmaschienen bediener  ) Hir im forum habe ich die suche auch benutzt aber nichts gefunden...

Ich habe mir gestern Sony Vegas 9 instalirt und immer wenn ich dort eine mp4 oder avi oder sonst was reinpacke erkennt der von den videos nur die Ton aber nicht die Bildspur -.-
Allerdings brauche ich die bildspur und die Tonspur ist mir relativ egal... habe auch schon das cccp packet instalirt und nen divx u. xvid codec allerdings kein erfolg. Ich hoffe hir kann mir noch wer weiterhelfen.
Und für ne seite wo ich gewisse erweiterungen für vegas bekomme wäre ich auch sehr erfreu 

MFG: Duck 

EDIT: Von den mts datein von der kamara hat er allerdings immer ton und bildspur erkannt!


----------



## darkframe (5. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

was für einen Codec nutzen denn die MP4- bzw. AVI-Dateien? Am besten mal mit z.B. MediaInfo nachsehen, ansonsten ist es schwierig, eine Aussage zu treffen.

Codec-Packs wie CCCP (oder auch K-Lite) hättest Du Deinem System besser nicht angetan. Da kommt auch immer viel Schrott mit, und los wird man die auch nicht mehr vernünftig.

Ach ja, welche Vegas Version ist es denn genau, also 9.0, 9.0e (oder anderer Buchstabe)?


----------



## Duck666 (5. Oktober 2010)

alsoooo... ich hoffe ich liefer ausreichend an infos xD 

codec: isom
ID : 1 
Format : AVC 
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec 
Format-Profil : High@L3.2 
Format-Einstellungen für CABAC : Ja 
Format-Einstellungen für ReFrames : 5 frames 
Codec-ID : avc1 
Codec-ID/Info : Advanced Video Coding 

Und vegas version is ganz normal 9.0

das mit dem cccp wust ich net... das wurde früher immer angepriesen xD


----------



## darkframe (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hmm, isom-Codec? Davon habe ich bisher gar nichts gehört. Nach ein wenig Internet-Recherche habe ich aber den Eindruck, dass das irgendwie mit x264 zusammenhängt. Den x264-Codec könntest Du u.a. hier downloaden. Ich bezweifle aber, dass der von Vegas anerkannt wird. Das ist auch nicht wirklich ein Format zum weiteren Bearbeiten. Vegas hält sich sehr strikt an offizielle Standards, und dazu gehören nunmal nicht diese ganzen immer wieder im Internet zu findenden Codecs wie x264, auch wenn die an sich durchaus gute Arbeit verrichten.

Vielleicht kommst Du weiter, wenn Du das/die Video(s) zunächst mit Tools wie VLC, SUPER oder Handbrake in ein gängigeres offizielles Format konvertierst. Wenn möglich, stelle mal irgendwo ein Beispielvideo zur Verfügung oder zeige einen Link auf so ein Video. Dann könnte ich mir das mal genauer ansehen.

Ach ja, Vegas Pro 9 ist mittlerweile bei Version 9.0e. Ein Update wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht; aber ich befürchte, dass es auch danach diesen speziellen Codec trotzdem nicht interpretieren kann.

Edit:
Das mit den Codecs wie CCCP usw. wissen viele Leute nicht, also mach' Dir keinen Kopf darüber. Fakt ist, dass diese Codec-Packs enorm tief in das System eingreifen. Im günstigen Fall richten sie keinen Schaden an; im ungünstigen Fall muss man das komplette System neu aufsetzen. Bei der Installation werden oft auch veraltete Codecs installiert, bei der Deinstallation aber leider nicht mehr entfernt. Das ist dann oft die Ursache für jede Menge unerklärliche Probleme. Leider hilft oft auch die Systemwiederherstellung manchmal nicht weiter, und dann hilft nur eine komplette Neuinstallation des kompletten Systems.


----------



## Duck666 (6. Oktober 2010)

ja der basirt aufjedenfall aufem x264er codec... habe den codec runtergeladen hat aber leider nix gebracht... wo ich die serie herhaben könnte habe ich dir per pn geschrieben...
Das mit dem umwandeln is halt nen bisel doof... wenn ich nur 10sec aus der folge brauche is umwandeln halt nen riesen umstand... leider :/  

Update werd ich jetzt mal suchen und runterladen  Danke für die info


----------



## darkframe (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

ich hab' mir mal ein Testfile von der von Dir genannten Seite heruntergeladen. Laut MediaInfo wurde da auch der isom-Codec verwendet. Ich konnte das in Vegas Pro 9.0e problemlos laden.

Vegas zeigt in den Eigenschaften des Clips, dass es zum Dekodieren den Quicktime-Codec verwendet. Die Bearbeitung ist aber selbst auf meinem 4-Kerner mit 12GB RAM und der 64bit-Version nicht wirklich erbaulich, weil die Vorschau sehr stark ruckelt, aber das ist für die Quicktime-basierten Formate in Vegas (noch) nicht ungewöhnlich. Soll wohl mit Vegas Pro 10 besser werden. Wie dem auch sei, vor dem weiteren Bearbeiten würde ich das Video zunächst in das MXF-Format exportierennn. Das entlastet den Rechner deutlich und ein sichtbarer Qualitätsverlust ist dabei eigentlich nicht zu erwarten. Aber dazu müsstest Du ja erstmal geladen bekommen.

Hast Du denn bei Dir Quicktime installiert? Wenn ja, welche Version?


----------



## Duck666 (8. Oktober 2010)

Hmmm.. joa kann gut sein das die das dann ist... wie gesagt bin mir nicht 100pro sicher xD Aber ich habe mir da auch nomma ne datei geladen und da is das selbe.... Ich habe leider kein update von 9.0 auf 9.0e gefunden  garnet so leicht^^ Oder wieder googel falsch bedint xD

Quicktime... keine ahnung .. net gefunden aber ich habe jetzt einfach mal auf update geklickt und der sagte auf die neuste version geupdatet und  gehen tuts immer noch net xD

In wie fern wandel ich es den ins MXF-Format? Oder exportieren 

Sorry net alt zu gut bewandert versuch mich da gerade einzufinden mit hilfe durch tutorials und bla...


----------



## darkframe (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


Duck666 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe leider kein update von 9.0 auf 9.0e gefunden  garnet so leicht


entweder über das Hilfemenü: Hilfe -> Sony im Web -> Neue Updates oder direkt über diese Seite. Doch so leicht 



Duck666 hat gesagt.:


> Quicktime... keine ahnung


Die Quicktime-Version findest Du über das Hilfe-Menü im Quicktime-Player.



Duck666 hat gesagt.:


> In wie fern wandel ich es den ins MXF-Format? Oder exportieren


Genau, übers exportieren, also "Rendern als..." , als Dateityp "Sony MXF" auswählen und eine passende Vorlage wählen oder gegebenenfalls anpassen.

Falls Du die Option zum Rendern nach MXF nicht hast, dann besitzt Du vermutlich nicht Vegas Pro 9 sondern Vegas Movie Studio 9 (siehe auch meine Antwort auf Deine PN).


----------



## Duck666 (9. Oktober 2010)

lalala....^^ Jo hatte Movi studio... wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil xD Ich habe immer nur das Vegas und die zahl im auge gehabt xD aber jetzt habe ich das richtige******^^ naja mal sehen wie ich nun damit klar komme... nu hätt ich edliche fragen aber ich wusel mich da erstmal durch  besten dank xD


----------

